# Girlee Missed Meet



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Despite all my careful planning and organisation, I did'nt make the girlee meet.
Husband's Discovery lost it's power steering fluid due to hose splitting, so he had to have my beloved TT today. 
I was car-less today, lonely, lost and forlorn :'( :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'( my condolences, Paula. Bad things happen to make our lifes less boring :-/
Just think of it this way: your CC didn't have to take a battering today ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh poor Paula, sorru to hear that, you seem to have had a run of bad luck with your cars recently.

Still at least you didnt bend your plastic today, bet those shops were heaving .Yuk .

Maybe you could do a little on line shopping :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula - thank you so much for organising the inaugural Girls Day Out. Although we missed you (and PJ and Daniela) we had a great time. I had to go home when I couldnt carry any more!

Got lots of pressies (including a tie - but its okay John its not for you) and spurged a bit on undies (such a good shop selling Lejaby!). Lots of boots - thought of you PJ!

Over lunch we set the TTOC girls events sub committee rolling - defn think we could pull together some good ideas for meets next year. Health club a v popular option I have to say, but also ladies only track day (less testosterone!) and more shopping!

I reckon we should set some dates at the AGM if not before!

Cool day out!

btw Drove home from Swindon to Surrey with the top down! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> btw Drove home from Swindon to Surrey with the top down!


I guess your shopping included a wooly hat then? ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I guess your shopping included a wooly hat then? Â ;D


naaaah! heated seat on 3, heater at 25 deg C and a baseball hat! didnt even have any gloves!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Who went on the Girlee shopping trip stylee in the end? ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

P7,
I'm gutted I couldn't be there. Girlee events committee sounds grrrrreattt   
Spa ... hmmmmmmm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ohhh I am so excited...I love spas!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

T7 - I second everything you say! A great day out, even if I came in a very poor last in the spending stakes.  Thanks Paula for arranging it all; such a shame you and many others couldn't make it in the end.

And no - you can't get a Christmas tree in a TTR boot! ;D

Here's to the next one...


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> T7 - I second everything you say! A great day out, even if I came in a very poor last in the spending stakes.  Thanks Paula for arranging it all; such a shame you and many others couldn't make it in the end.
> 
> And no - you can't get a Christmas tree in a TTR boot! ;D
> 
> Here's to the next one...


I third that...thank you PaulaTT 
I'm very interested in this spa day.....would be a lovely way to spend the beginning months of 2003!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about a "Funky Street Dance" event?? I think I can put that one on!!


----------

